# need help, indo tiger isn't eating.



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

hey guys i need some help, i 3 indo tigers right, 2 out of the 3 are eating fine. my biggest one the 6"indo isn't wanting to eat at all.. it doesn't even look at the food and it doesn't seem intrested... the 2 are eating just fine they swim up to the top and begs for food from my but the other one doesn't. what should i do? suggestions plz and thank you


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

personally i would wait... he will eat eventually.. you can try live foods as well but then it can be hard to wean them off (personally havent had any problems but ive heard of some people having issues) i think for the most part it just takes time.. how long have you had them also, the most common question if there are problems, what are your tank perems..


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

i picked em up on sunday night. i have em in the 33 gal right now sharing it with a peacock bass and a ff right now. i'm moving them to the 210 this week. most likely thursday. its a play tank just gravel and crushed corals to raise the ph. 

yeah i was just getting worried cuz im afraid if it wont eat now it might not eat in the 210 right. thats the only thing. but thank you. 

oh yeah i dont want to get it on live feeders... i had that happen before with my ntts... took them 3 months just to get off of it.. they wouldn't eat anything else they would starve for a week then i'd give in and buy feeders for them


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey simon,

what do you feed your indo's?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

my indo was eating ok in the 125G but after i moved it to 180G, it started to hide a lot


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

ben - i'm feeding it prawn. 

ninez - its in a 33gal right now, this week/end it'll be going into the 210. there wont be any hiding spots in that tank just a bare tank with white 3m quartz sand and 1 anubius on a flat driftwood


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

crap,

i feed mine the same.

id say wait till he shows that he is hungry.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

ben - okay i will.. man they are all being fussy... this is the only bad thing about tigers they're stubbourn!oh well i hope they will start eating soon. *cross fingers*


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

im sure they will.

its only a matter of time.

im sure within a couple of days he will show interest to eating. if not there might be something else wrong. 

dat's are pretty hardy fish.


----------



## rayfong (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, just give it some time. All of my NTT's are eating pellets now, the indo that I had bought from someone he had trained to eat pellets.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

its been a few days already... and now the other 2 aren't eating... i'm throwing prawn in and its like landing right in front of their faces and they dont even phase it... they just ignore it..... bahhh i hope they'll all start eating soon. maybe if they have to compete for food it'll be better but then my bass is being stubbourn too.. oh gawsh! but i'll keep you guys updated.

Simon


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Yea.. again somtimes they can take a while... just feed and if they dont eat it after a while remove the food.. i would try a full week myself.. as an arowana that did that once.. it ate after while though


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope they eat soon.
My tiger eats pellets 'cause i am lazy
It won't eat NLS. It will chase after the red Color Bits.
It will chase the Color Bits when the Color Bits sink slowly and get blown all over the tank by the current.
This is what it eats.
It actually comes up to the tank and waits for the sinking Carnivore Pellets.
















Tetra Color Tropical Granules - Formerly ColorBits 300g - 10.58oz - Pets & Ponds
Hikari Sinking Carnivore Pellets (74g-2.61oz) - Pets & Ponds

*PM me if you would like to try some of these food*


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

tcr - yeah its been like almost a week on sunday i believe will be a week. 

ninez- yea i tried to feed it some massivore pellets just the small ones but no luck. but my bass goes for it.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

try some bloodworms? all my fish love that, even the shrimp


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

meferko - i will try bloodworms, i'm feeding it prawns cutting it small and everything so yeah but it ain't touching it.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

emm.. maybe some guppy fry??
Teal'c got lots of guppy fry..
It's better to train them to take pellets.

I keep my tank at 29C tho.

Then again.. all fish act differently.. what works for me might not work for you tho..

GOOD LUCK


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez- yeah i dont really want to get them on live food... cuz once it goes onto live its really hard to re train it to prawns or stuff like that. but hopefully by this weekend they'll start eating if not.. bahhhhh i'll make it eat lol just joking there. but yeah hopefully they'll start eating normally


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

make sure you water levels are all good. if they were on shrimp and just stopped eating something is not rite. I had my dats on pellets and when healthy they would always be ready for a meal. dont starve them 2 long... you just mite have to cave and throw in a feeder to see if they eat at all?


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

okay guys its been a while now.. the 2 small ones will eat when the lights are off.. but the big one iono yet... my water is fine... i do water changes ever 2-3 weeks... only take out like 20% out of my 210. but yeah.. i haven't seen him eat yet... any other sugestions?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey simon,

have you tried taking him out of your 210 & trying to feed him in another tank.???


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

ben - yeah i did, i tried him in the 33gal and he still wont eat... i might have to cave in and buy live for it... :S i really dont wanna do that. but imma give it another day or 2 to see.


----------

